# What kind of light do you carry?



## clavinr (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the knife thread...so, let's see what everyone is using for lights.

I have a Pelican 7060 excellent light.

I keep a Surefire G2 in my vest.

I have a Surefire mounted on my Glock.  I wanted to upgrade to LED but it's around $200 so I will wait.


----------



## 0699 (Jun 3, 2009)

Surefires.  Four of them.  Cargo pocket, truck visor, vest, pistol.  All 6Ps except the truck visor (G2).

You can never have too much light.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I have two G2's one in my truck and one in my wifes SUV.

I have a Rechargable Stinger on the night stand.


----------



## CBTech (Jun 3, 2009)

Petzl headlamp & G2 in my backpack (it's my purse, I carry it EVERYWHERE i go).

I have Mag Lights throughout the house and a small ML in the tackle box too.


----------



## American-n-NZ (Jun 3, 2009)

for the home, I have a Maglight rechargable (size similar to three D cell one). It puts out a great beam! I even brought it with me to NZ. Then some smaller maglights, and headlamps. I've always wanted to get one of the surefires 6P's, but just never got around to it.


----------



## car (Jun 3, 2009)

Surefire E2D is always within arm's reach.

Whenever fuckers start snapping pics when I'm talking, I pull it out and start blinding the photographer.

"Stop taking pictures of me! How's that blindness working for you, sergeant?"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 3, 2009)

Streamlight stingers for handheld, Streamlight thunder ranch edition on the ar, UTL on the Tactical.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Surefire in the car, petzl headlamp in the kitbag.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 3, 2009)

Maglight Magcharger

Streamlight Stinger C4 DS  

Streamlight TLR-2



Buying batteries for Surefires gets old.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 3, 2009)

Surefire 6P. Goes everywhere with me. Have a 4D Maglite in the car to bash people with.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 3, 2009)

SpitfireV said:


> Have a 4D Maglite in the car to bash people with.



Spit,

Get a Magcharger. Buying D-cells gets old as well, plus it's a hell of a lot brighter.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 3, 2009)

I very rarely use the thing to be honest, so batteries aren't really too much of an issue. It's there mainly just in case I don't have the 6P or someone tries to have a go when I'm in the car.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 4, 2009)

I personally like just a Surefire G2 LED with a DD offset mount or Larue mount.  Viking Tactics has a decent mount for the Surefire G2 for about $19.95  Thermoplastic type thing but is hard as a rock. 

The Surefire G2 LED get's twevle solid hours out of one set of batteries and has 80 Lumens of brightness. 

Just my .02


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a G2 LED (great light) on my gear and personal use, and I keep a mini mag light in the glovebox of my car in case I need it.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 4, 2009)

My EDC for now is a Surefire E2E.  

Just recently acquired these babies.  ExtemeBeams  Got the XT8 Flash - has 5 light modes - low, med, high, SOS and strobe.  The strobe hurts - badly.  And that's in daylight directed at a wall away from you.  ;)  It's got the meatier bezel on it, similiar to the E2D.

Not using it for EDC yet, as it's a little bigger and doesn't fit in my purse/back pocket as well.  It does come with a nice web and velcro pouch, but it doesn't go with my purse - wrong color and it's just not fashionable... 

Yes, you are looking at a recharger in the pic.  It's for the CR123 size batteries.  The company above sells it.  Here's hoping it will cut down on the battery cost.  

LL


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2009)

Surefire E2E (x2), Extremebeam XT8 Flash, a couple of LED aluminum case pocket lights, led lights on the keychains...  and the 'normal' construction grade non-sparking lights for going into crawlspaces...


----------



## 0699 (Jun 4, 2009)

0699 said:


> Surefires.  Four of them.  Cargo pocket, truck visor, vest, pistol.  All 6Ps except the truck visor (G2).
> 
> You can never have too much light.



Plus a match.  Don't know how I forgot that... :doh:


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2009)

0699 said:


> Plus a match. Don't know how I forgot that... :doh:


 
Emergencies only for the match.:confused:


----------



## car (Jun 4, 2009)

0699 said:


> Plus a match.  Don't know how I forgot that... :doh:



Yeah, but what good is it if you can't use it?


----------



## 0699 (Jun 4, 2009)

car said:


> Yeah, but what good is it if you can't use it?



Well, I can use it once...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jun 4, 2009)

SureFire  6PL
SureFire Millenium M3


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2009)

0699 said:


> Well, I can use it once...


 
With permission from a 75% quorum of members on the board, and *I *get final veto authority over the match usage, abstentions will count as No votes for the purposes of the quorum.  (Damn, Roberts Rules of Order DO come in handy occasionally....):confused::eek::doh:


----------



## 0699 (Jun 5, 2009)

x SF med said:


> With permission from a 75% quorum of members on the board, and *I *get final veto authority over the match usage, abstentions will count as No votes for the purposes of the quorum.  (Damn, Roberts Rules of Order DO come in handy occasionally....):confused::eek::doh:



Damn... 

And I was just going to go with the old "better to ask forgiveness than permission".


----------



## x SF med (Jun 5, 2009)

0699 said:


> Damn...
> 
> And I was just going to go with the old "better to ask forgiveness than permission".


 
What? That could get you banned, then there wouldn't be anybody to greet the new Marines and be an example of what NOT to be when you grow up...

The only exceptions are a complete Alien Zombie VampirePirate Ninja Viking Invasion from Outer Space; Godzilla and Mothra come back; or 4 Asteroids are approaching the Earth to destroy it....


----------



## Hush (Jun 5, 2009)

6P in the pocket, TLR-1 on the 226, and M500 on the AR.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 5, 2009)

0699 said:


> Damn...
> 
> And I was just going to go with the old "better to ask forgiveness than permission".




I use that frequently... 

LL


----------

